# Manufacturer's CV configuration???



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Since I've found the way to set my PR3/Decoder Pro properly,I've been learning a lot about CVs and guess what?The more I learn the more I want to....

And tinkering with Decoder Pro,I have found quite a few things so far,some being quite strange or,at least,I didn't expect.OK...here it is...

The loco is a Spectrum N scale Heavy Mountain with factory installed decoder,a basic one I believe.The only CV tinkering I had done when new was to set a new adress on the main in OPS mode,all other CVs untouched.The loco since ran OK with a little strange throttle response.Kind of performance one would qualify as "not bad".

Tonight,being curious and not worried about messing up the CVs,I decided to read them and to my surprise...
-If I tell Decoder Pro it is a two function decoder,it doesn't read CVs 67 through 94...no speed table.
-Then if I change the info to four function decoder,DP reads 67 through 94...but with another surprise...they were all reading 255.
-Also,this decoder has no CV 5 and 6 or DP doesn't see them.

Then I decided to try changing some CVs "just to see"...so I...
-Set CV29 to 54
-Used DP speed table and set 0 to 255 to CVs 67-94
Then re-read the decoder...
-It had accepted the changes for CVs 67-94
-but refused 54 to CV 29...wrote 38 instead...

So...I have an idle TCS M-1 that's likely found a home.......


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You are all over this JMRI and CV thing!:thumbsup:
Just when you get it figured out they will change it!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Indeed that would be most upsetting but it won't happen though.Surely,other concepts will show up but won't kill DCC just as DCC didn't kill DC.I'm concentrating on learning DCC operations right now for a few reasons.First,I love it.I find it challenging and since it's not practical for me to work on the layout right now (area surrounded by boxes for one of my lady's project),it's the right timing to do so.And my "lone wolf" status means I have to learn at least the basics,wich I'm pretty much through with now.

Decoder Pro has many functions that I'll never even try to learn about,like automation or throwing turnouts with the DCC controller,but fine tuning locos does ring a bell to me.I love experimenting (did it all the time with R/C planes) and I'll surely do it when the layout becomes operational.DCC is a real brain teaser in that regard.

And the thrill(yes,a thrill) is about to reach another level when I get a few items on order(sound decoders,prog.track booster) as I'll have the possibility to fine tune sounds on top of locomotion.By then (a few weeks) I'll have learned even more...another challenge on the horizon.

But my lady's boxes should be gone by next week...the layout building will regain priority so learning DCC will likely sit back for a while......


----------



## bgoatsw (Apr 16, 2012)

I was trying to program CV to reduce the sound volume of the Bell, cant figure it out. Any help be great TY


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

bgoatsw said:


> I was trying to program CV to reduce the sound volume of the Bell, cant figure it out. Any help be great TY


Which decoder? Make and model.


----------



## bgoatsw (Apr 16, 2012)

oh, duh, sry. its a digitrax, SDH164D, thanks


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

According to the decoder instructions found at:
http://www.digitrax.com/support/manuals/#mobile-decoders

CV 141 is the Bell Volume, default = 25, min = 0, max = 64.

Can you change any CV? like the address in CV1?
Can you read CV141?
What DCC system are you using?
On Programming track or main line (OPS)?


----------



## bgoatsw (Apr 16, 2012)

tyvm waltr, i will try that cv 141 , i have a zephyr and have programmed cv1 and 51 and some of the speed volts, just missed where that one was, ty again


----------

